#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  颱風天....

## 紫月狼

第1個颱風天最適合脫光衣服站在陽台享受一下狂風的吹打

不用懷疑我就是會這麼做~~^///^

----------


## 未來

> 第1個颱風天最適合脫光衣服站在陽台享受一下狂風的吹打
> 
> 不用懷疑我就是會這麼做~~^///^


是少人經過的陽台ㄇ
我的話
不是趴在角落看著電腦找樂園
就是跑到屋頂上玩水［重點是我衣服還穿好好的］
在不然跟男友窩在棉被裡看電視

----------


## Wolfy

其實. 下大雨風又很大的時候.

我也喜歡全身脫到只剩一條內褲去給風雨吹打.
(其實是更希望能裸體的)

只是我會確定不會被看到才敢.

----------


## 未來

> 其實. 下大雨風又很大的時候.
> 
> 我也喜歡全身脫到只剩一條內褲去給風雨吹打.
> (其實是更希望能裸體的)
> 
> 只是我會確定不會被看到才敢.


  :Shocked:  ！！
那樣不是容易感冒嗎＝　＝
我最多只是穿小可愛淋雨而已＝　＝

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

感冒？！沒那麼容易啦～
笨狼我之前想感冒都得不到，洗完澡沒擦乾什麼都不穿跑去吹冷氣吹電扇開到最大都沒事情＝ ＝
不曉得有多久沒感冒了.......

----------


## 翔太

> 感冒？！沒那麼容易啦～
> 笨狼我之前想感冒都得不到，洗完澡沒擦乾什麼都不穿跑去吹冷氣吹電扇開到最大都沒事情＝ ＝
> 不曉得有多久沒感冒了.......



呵呵～

你的身體看起來很好呢～

不過也有某種話是不好的．．．  :Shocked:

----------


## 野狼1991

我好像比較奇怪喔....
我是在家.....裸奔....XD'
或像平常在家穿著......

----------


## 未來

> 感冒？！沒那麼容易啦～
> 笨狼我之前想感冒都得不到，洗完澡沒擦乾什麼都不穿跑去吹冷氣吹電扇開到最大都沒事情＝ ＝
> 不曉得有多久沒感冒了.......


女生多數體質較弱＝　＝
比較容易感冒

----------


## 野狼1991

未來算不錯了....
穿小可愛淋雨.....沒事就很強了~
我都在家的....因為我穿少一點ㄧ出去....
隔天一定要躺再家裡一整天...
但在家裡裸奔就沒問題....XD"

----------


## 未來

> 未來算不錯了....
> 穿小可愛淋雨.....沒事就很強了~
> 我都在家的....因為我穿少一點ㄧ出去....
> 隔天一定要躺再家裡一整天...
> 但在家裡裸奔就沒問題....XD"


淋過三次感冒一次

----------


## 野狼1991

> 淋過三次感冒一次


不錯了~這樣還叫弱?
那我叫什麼??
我幾乎淋一次生一次病....
(住院後體質一次比一次差....
但現在有好轉了~淋2次生一次病=  =+)

----------


## 未來

> 不錯了~這樣還叫弱?
> 那我叫什麼??
> 我幾乎淋一次生一次病....
> (住院後體質一次比一次差....
> 但現在有好轉了~淋2次生一次病=  =+)


先反第一句話＝　＝我有說我體質弱ㄇ？

多運動有益身體健康啦～～
不過我冬天活動量比較大說＝　＝

----------


## 野狼1991

> 先反第一句話＝　＝我有說我體質弱ㄇ？
> 
> 多運動有益身體健康啦～～
> 不過我冬天活動量比較大說＝　＝


恩....沒有阿....但有說:
女生多數體質較弱＝　＝ 
比較容易感冒
恩....是我會錯意....
是阿~運動對身體好~
我倒是夏天活動量大......

----------

